# 9 MM or 40 cal which would you pick for self defence



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

If you had to pick between a 9MM or 40 cal pistol which would be your choice for self defence, given the price and availibilty of ammo?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Which ever one your comfortable with. A hit with a 9mm is better than a missed 40Cal.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

9mm.

I shoot it better, especially follow up shots. 
Same size pistol will usually hold 1 more round.
With today's choices of ammo, I have no doubt that +p Speer Gold Dot ammo can get the job done.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I own a couple in .40. You will get many responses, but it really boils down to a trade off. You trade energy for mag capacity when you have a 9. You trade capacity for energy in a .45. I happen to think that the .40 is a compromise between the two, more powerful than the 9mm and more capacity than the .45. I also carry a .38 5 shot revolver. Lags behind in energy and capacity, but for what it lacks, IMO, it makes up in ability to conceal and simplicity in operation. I figure if I can actually get 5 shots off and on target under the most stressful situation, that is my preference.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I had a glock 22 (40) and my dad has a glock 17 (9) and shooting them back to back, you literally can't tell the difference. The 40 is just a touch louder. So I guess it just depends. I've finished off wounded hogs a few times with both and the 40 definitely does a better job. By I tell you, if I'm trying to do something bad, and catch a 9mm bullet. I'm sure I'd stop whatever it was I was doing.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Just get something that is small and comfortable that you will actually carry. My XD40 subcompact is too big for me to conceal so I carry a .380. Something small is still better than nothing at all.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 9. I spared no expense on my self defense rounds and I love my .23cent FMJ practice rounds (pre panic). If you get into competition shooting (IDPA) you really can't afford to shoot anything else unless reloading.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

New XDS 45 by Springfield. Awesome little gun and shot them all. Small for concealed carry and carries a hard punch. When the time comes that you actually use it for self defense you will wish you didn't worry about ammo cost. Now if it's for everyday practice or competitive shooting then it would make more since to buy something for cheaper ammo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

WRsteveX said:


> I had a glock 22 (40) and my dad has a glock 17 (9) and shooting them back to back, you literally can't tell the difference. The 40 is just a touch louder. So I guess it just depends. I've finished off wounded hogs a few times with both and the 40 definitely does a better job. *By I tell you, if I'm trying to do something bad, and catch a 9mm bullet. I'm sure I'd stop whatever it was I was doing*.


What he said!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

10mm


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with either one of them. What I have seen recently is that there is usually more 40 ammo on the shelves then the 9mm. Either way, neither one of them is substantially more or less powerful then each other.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Given that the original question was which would you want for self defense?? I want the BIG ONE. Cost and temporary availability of ammo is a non factor. The question did not have any qualifications like number of rounds, comfort in carrying, etc. Just said which one would you want for self defense. I'll bet there will be some point in time, probably very quickly, that you could go down and buy one box (which is all you need) of ammo for either gun. So that's a non issue. 

Regarding those who say they feel they could get off 5 good shots in a stressful situation-- HAVE YOU EVER REALLY BEEN IN A STRESSFUL SITUATION (COMBAT OR A SHOOTING INCIDENT). I f not, you really don't know how you would react, and it might be a real/deadly surprise.

When this gun thing first started in December, I went on line and googled, "How many shots per hit for police." Guess what, even the professionals who train every day, and most likely HAVE been in stressful situations, require about 5-8 shots per hit. That's for the pros. 

This, more than anything, is the position we need to take regarding high capacity magazines. If you live in NY under the 7 round max, and you react and shoot as well as the professionals (1 hit for 7 rounds fired), and you are robbed by more than one robber, YOU ARE DEAD!!!! Most of the gun control stuff looks pretty doomed, except for background checks for principal to principal sales, but we have to stay on top of this, and I recommend pushing this as a reason and justification for keeping our high cap mags.


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

*357sig*

357sig is your best bet if ammo cost and availability is not an issue.

Personally, I would go 9mm or better yet a 38/357 revolver as in a panic there is no messing with safety, chamfering, clearing a jamb, etc.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Personal choice given equal gun fit/ comfort, recoil recovery capability, and on and on. My pref-40 S&W. If you only get one hit per mag, do it with the most "thump". If it were a one on one situation and I had my choice, it would be my "Aunt Maggie" as in 44 mag.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

[QUOTE=THE JAMMER;4645656
Regarding those who say they feel they could get off 5 good shots in a stressful situation-- HAVE YOU EVER REALLY BEEN IN A STRESSFUL SITUATION (COMBAT OR A SHOOTING INCIDENT). I f not, you really don't know how you would react, and it might be a real/deadly surprise.

When this gun thing first started in December, I went on line and googled, "How many shots per hit for police." Guess what, even the professionals who train every day, and most likely HAVE been in stressful situations, require about 5-8 shots per hit. That's for the pros. /QUOTE

I have never been in a shooting incident, thank God, but I have handled guns over many many years and know that human nature is to forget whether the safety is on or not, to become confused about the sequence of operation for a complex weapon such as a 1911 style pistol. My point was " keep it simple" and a revolver is absolutely as simple and reliable as it gets. Thus my statement of getting off 5 shots, pull it out of the pocket and squeeze the trigger. 
Regarding the stats on the police, I would not call them pros at shooting, they may qualify but overall their natural ability across the board is going to average at best. I will just say that I will bet my life on my ability to shoot. Oh and one more thing, I probably won't shoot unless the target is 20' or less away, I like my odds at that range also.


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

For self defense a shotgun. Too carry 40cal


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

10 mm.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Carry the biggest cartridge you can shoot well, plain and simple.

40S&W is most assuredly a better fight stopper than 9mm, but yeah, no amount of misses with a 40 will beat a hit with a 9mm (or a 22LR for that matter).


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

As has already been stated a few times. If you are purchasing for protection- go big or go home. I would not stop with the .40 but move on to the .45. I cannot tell you how many gangbangers I have seen shot up literally multiple times to chest and abdomen with 9mm and smaller and walked out of the hospital a few weeks later. I cannot say the same when it was a .45 used. I owned (and still do) a .40 but after working in Houston with all the shootings I quickly purchased a .45 and .50 DE (but would not trust the DE with my life over the .45 due to function issues...). 
Yes a* well placed* 9mm or smaller round will do the trick but the larger calibers seem to be more forgiving with shot placement in my experience.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> THE JAMMER;4645656
> Regarding those who say they feel they could get off 5 good shots in a stressful situation-- HAVE YOU EVER REALLY BEEN IN A STRESSFUL SITUATION (COMBAT OR A SHOOTING INCIDENT). I f not said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> HydraSports said:
> 
> 
> > Hydra,
> ...


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

hydrasports quote: _*If you have ever played golf, just line up 10 3 foot putts and try to make all 10. After about 7 successful, the stress mounts and usually the 9th or 10th one is missed. Same stress exists with a weapon except it CAN be a life or death situation. So my recommendation on selecting a defense weapon is KISS, keep it simple stupid. Carry the weapon hot, take the weapon in hand and squeeze the trigger. Just the simple act of jacking the slide or taking the weapon off safety will cause the majority of people to lock up. Human nature.

Love the golf analogy, except I usually miss the first one. KISS works.*_


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Love the golf analogy, except I usually miss the first one. KISS works.


Thus the Glock was born and became the king of police sidearms.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Thus the Glock was born and became the king of police sidearms.


Gotta agree with that. Unfortunately the block geometry doesn't work for me. Too much angle between the grip and the slide. I bring the weapon up to firing position and I am looking at a lot of rib. would have to make a major position adjustment every time I fire it. Not willing to do that when other guns come up perfectly.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Thus the Glock was born and became the king of police sidearms.


Agree, except I prefer the XD models. They fit me well. Same basic KISS weapon however.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Stress, anxiety, golf lesson, or what have you. Reminds me of the time during a pistol tournament. First 10 shots was I think a 9X clean. Thats a 9X 100 rapid fire at 25 yards. A fellow walks up and says to me. Shoot that again during the next string and you will have a new open Police record. Well there went the record. And no Plastic Glocks for me. Just no way to improve on Mr Browning's 1911.


----------



## Pepper Farmer (Jan 29, 2013)

Opinions are like....noses: everybody's got one! Here's mine. I had a 9mm, 2 Glock 40's and 1 1911 Colt.45 Acp. I shot IPSC(USPSA) and IDPA. I sold the 9mm and bought another carry size Colt 1911 .45 ACP. Most studies have shown that the differences between a .40 cal S&W round and .45 ACP round are minimal, but both are much more effective than 9 mm. Regardless, it comes down to shot placement - can you hit what you are aiming at under stressful circumstances? Just my opinion.


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My 2 cents, go with the 40 S&W. 
A 40S&W loaded with 180gr hollow points has the same performance as a 45acp loaded with 185gr hollow points.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I vote for a .40 cal


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

First, the cops. Most are only required to qualify once a year and many fail or barely qualify. Unless they take the initiative to go out on their own (most don't) that's all they have to do. Now, as to which caliber I vote for the one you will carry. My favorite is a Springfield loaded 1911 in .45. It's reliable, packs a wallop and during CHL qualifications I can make one ragged hole with it BUT - it's a pain to carry and conceal so I carry a Kahr PM9. I can drop it in my pocket and you'll never know it's there. Can I shoot it as well as my 1911? No, but I can't shoot the 1911 if it's at home in the safe. I can make a pretty nice group at the range but I don't know how I would perform with either in a stressful situation.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting read..


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

9mm or 45. Don't waste your time with the high pressure rounds. All they are are compensating rounds...and you know what that means. But seriously. When i was overseas, I asked some spec ops guys why they only carried 9mm, and it was because if it came down to it, 9mm is EVERYWHERE. not so much 45.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

callsignsleepy said:


> 9mm or 45. Don't waste your time with the high pressure rounds. All they are are compensating rounds...and you know what that means. But seriously. When i was overseas, I asked some spec ops guys why they only carried 9mm, and it was because if it came down to it, 9mm is EVERYWHERE. not so much 45.


It may come down to where can you get ammo in the future.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

12 you cant miss if you do dont kill your nabors ---Plus has a distinctive sound when you rack the pump back
ON the road I carry a 40 S&W sigma cheap gun make sure its reliable though if you shoot your going to lose it for a while

MY 00.2$


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I carry both and practice with both , also have a 45 Kimber only shoot it once in a while , safe queen just my .02


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

For pistols, I bet my life on 9mm and .45ACP, depending on the situation. I don't own anything in .40SW and never plan to. To the OP, there are a lot of good resources on youtube that allow you to research ammunition and terminal performance. You will be fine with the majority of modern hollowpoint ammunition (Federal HST is my preference, 147 gr in 9mm. But Speer Gold Dot, Remington GS, Hornady Critical Defense, and others give good results) in 9mm, .40, or .45. 

My daily carry is a Springfield XDs in .45ACP or a Springfield XDm compact in 9mm. It depends on where I am going and what I am wearing. I'm probably 85% or more with the XDs. I will be adding an XDs in 9mm when it hits the market because I want the extra two rounds capacity it offers.

If you are only concerned with home defense, you cannot beat a 12 ga tactical shotgun with low recoil Federal tactical buckshot with their Flitecontrol wad. It is devastating.

Be careful with "absolutes." There are a lot of people in the ".45 because they don't make a .46" and "go big or go home" crowd. Internet gun people are a funny crowd


----------

